# auto to manual swap???



## giggalo4hire (Oct 28, 2004)

how hard is it to change out the transmission in a 240??? i was thinking about buying an auto 240 and buying the sr20det with a 5 or 6 speed tranny... i was wondering how hard it would be to do? would there have to be any mods to the body to get the shifter lined up or anything like that... if you have any idea, can you give me a clue??? thanks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

giggalo4hire said:


> how hard is it to change out the transmission in a 240??? i was thinking about buying an auto 240 and buying the sr20det with a 5 or 6 speed tranny... i was wondering how hard it would be to do? would there have to be any mods to the body to get the shifter lined up or anything like that... if you have any idea, can you give me a clue??? thanks.


If you have exp. it shouldnt be a problem. There are no mods needed for the body. and there is no shift linkage. once the tranny is up, the shifter is in the car.

Do a search. You will be surpised on what you find


Good luck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

giggalo4hire said:


> how hard is it to change out the transmission in a 240??? i was thinking about buying an auto 240 and buying the sr20det with a 5 or 6 speed tranny... i was wondering how hard it would be to do? would there have to be any mods to the body to get the shifter lined up or anything like that... if you have any idea, can you give me a clue??? thanks.



There are 8 bolts to drop the motor from the body after you've disconnected most everything in the engine bay. It's not very difficult at all. The sr20det is a direct bolt in. A few sites out there that sell sr20det front clips also have an FAQ page that can answer your questions. For the other FAQ, just do a simple search on here. A good start would be to search for "auto --> manual"


----------

